# hot water boiler relibility



## lakeside758 (Nov 7, 2012)

Am converting from oil fired boiler to gas fired. What gas fired boilers are the most relibable at around 90% efficant. Also have indirect hot water tank. Dont need all the bells and whistles. 
Thanks


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Are you a plumbing professional? Please post intro in intro section. This is for plumbing professionals only.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

lakeside758 said:


> Am converting from oil fired boiler to gas fired. What gas fired boilers are the most relibable at around 90% efficant. Also have indirect hot water tank. Dont need all the bells and whistles.
> Thanks


 The bells and whistles are going off without your intro....


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

lakeside758 said:


> Am converting from oil fired boiler to gas fired. What gas fired boilers are the most relibable at around 90% efficant. Also have indirect hot water tank. Dont need all the bells and whistles.
> Thanks


What are these bells and whistles you speak of?

And efficant?


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

rjbphd said:


> The bells and whistles are going off without your intro....


 you must be tired RJB, that was way to nice.:laughing:


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

jasonbean said:


> Hot water is the obvious choice for floor heating. In
> addition, hot water space heating offers several
> advantages for confinement livestock buildings:
> • Heating several areas from one central boiler is easy,
> ...


Says the guy without a introduction.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

jasonbean said:


> Hot water is the obvious choice for floor heating. In
> addition, hot water space heating offers several
> advantages for confinement livestock buildings:
> &#149; Heating several areas from one central boiler is easy,
> ...


 I noticed there no intro from you and who are you to say such things???


----------



## Fullmetal Frank (Jul 11, 2012)

jasonbean said:


> Hot water is the obvious choice for floor heating. In
> addition, hot water space heating offers several
> advantages for confinement livestock buildings:
> • Heating several areas from one central boiler is easy,
> ...


----------

